# Brownhills Warranty



## Ebby

I have recently purchased a Rapido 787F from Brownhills at 
Newark,the van came with a three year warranty,which when you 
read through it seems very good.The main condition is that I have 
to have all servicing done by Brownhills.My question is,how good
are Brownhills at Hab and Cab servicing. Thanks Ebby


----------



## raynipper

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## 113016

Ebby said:


> I have recently purchased a Rapido 787F from Brownhills at
> Newark,the van came with a three year warranty,which when you
> read through it seems very good.The main condition is that I have
> to have all servicing done by Brownhills.My question is,how good
> are Brownhills at Hab and Cab servicing. Thanks Ebby


Oh dear  this will go on and on!
Brownhills have a terrible name, but to be honest they were OK with a warranty issue for me with my last van.
It was onlly a small job!
But, don't trust the Sales Staff!


----------



## bognormike

they have a very poor record, but for specific servicing they seem to have been OK? Have a look in Company Reoprts forum.


----------



## rayc

IF the fault is by some miraculous feat of luck, caused by something that is not one of the multitude of exclusions that these policies have, then you may get it fixed.
Who is the policy with and what level of cover? This will determine how likely you are to be happy if you need to claim.

Incidentally how much is an annual habitations and cab service by Brownhills'?

To answer my own question: Habitation £280, Fiat annual service £330 or £170 for oil change short service.


----------



## tonka

I think the main problem is that if you live a long way off it's a jaunt to go back for the Hab check PLUS they will no doubt charge double for the same test that you can have done by a mobile fully qualified engineer.

Legally, I wonder if they can hold you to this.. Check with Rapido, they cant enforce it on new cars !!


----------



## rayc

tonka said:


> Legally, I wonder if they can hold you to this.. Check with Rapido, they cant enforce it on new cars !!


I somehow thought from the OP that it was not a new MH and had a three year warranty type insurance. If so nothing to do with Rapido.???


----------



## paulmold

tonka said:


> Legally, I wonder if they can hold you to this.. Check with Rapido, they cant enforce it on new cars !!


I have experience of this when I bought a used Toyota from a Toyota main dealer. Dual mass flywheel failed, Toyota refused to fix under warranty as I had it serviced by local garage. I tried the Euorpean Ruling on servicing being done by any VAT registered garage only to be told that only applies to new cars, used car warranties can specify where you have a vehicle serviced.


----------



## rayc

paulmold said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legally, I wonder if they can hold you to this.. Check with Rapido, they cant enforce it on new cars !!
> 
> 
> 
> I have experience of this when I bought a used Toyota from a Toyota main dealer. Dual mass flywheel failed, Toyota refused to fix under warranty as I had it serviced by local garage. I tried the Euorpean Ruling on servicing being done by any VAT registered garage only to be told that only applies to new cars, used car warranties can specify where you have a vehicle serviced.
Click to expand...

Hi, was this a used vehicle that was still under the original warranty or out of it and the dealer issued a Toyota backed used car warranty? Ray


----------



## tonka

Hab. £280.. 

This is where there is a big difference.. you can get a Hab check by a NCC approved engineer at your home for between £95 - £140 ish.. !

No travelling and no fuel costs... You would think a dealer would encourage you to go back to them..


----------



## paulmold

rayc said:


> paulmold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legally, I wonder if they can hold you to this.. Check with Rapido, they cant enforce it on new cars !!
> 
> 
> 
> I have experience of this when I bought a used Toyota from a Toyota main dealer. Dual mass flywheel failed, Toyota refused to fix under warranty as I had it serviced by local garage. I tried the Euorpean Ruling on servicing being done by any VAT registered garage only to be told that only applies to new cars, used car warranties can specify where you have a vehicle serviced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, was this a used vehicle that was still under the original warranty or out of it and the dealer issued a Toyota backed used car warranty? Ray
Click to expand...

Out of original warranty and issued with a Toyota backed used car warranty.


----------



## ubuntu1

*warranty*

Is the warranty an extended warranty? If so is it Brownhills or have they just sold you an insurance backed warranty?

The answers to these questions will tell you if you can go elsewhere.


----------



## Ebby

*Brownhils Warranty*

Rayc I cant give you the exact details of the warranty,as its in the 
van away from home,but as I said it reads very well with no grey 
areas and its done through Brownhills and not through an
independent company.The Brownhills quote for hab service,inc
damp,carbon and monoxide test £250-00.Fiat mech service £290-00
plus parts.Also our van was first registered September 09.What I
need to know is do Brownhills do a thorough service,because I 
think this warranty seems so good,it would be worth letting them
do the servicing.After all they would only have to service it twice to
keep the warranty in force.Thanks all Ebby


----------



## worzel

crap


----------



## bognormike

worzel said:


> crap


is that a judgement on the previous posts, on Brownhills' warranty, or just a suggestion? :roll:


----------



## dally1

I had a Brownhills warrenty. Turned out to be a Fiat Care package. It has lots of grey
areas and an exclusion that covered just about everything.I had a very, very bad experience with Brownhills.


----------



## pneumatician

I purchased my current Van, second hand from Brownhills, not the Newark Branch. Collected after a Valeting and service.
I was getting warning messages on the way home the radio facia was missing, part of the wiring had been disconnected and I could have mown the roof ( not visible until viewed from bedroom window).

Two days later I received a customer satisfaction form (tick boxes)
I replied in writing a full description. Charming young lady phoned and asked me to take the van back for rectification.
By then I had rectified the faults installed more electrics and re valeted the van. I did advise her that I would not allow a B'hills mechanic near the van. This branch is no more.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I purchased at b hills wolverhampton. Warrenty was dealt with at Newark No problem. the trouble is that people are too eagre to register negative comments.
Brownhills did me well. Mind you that was 7 years ago.
I think there are more satisfied customers than disatisfied.
Dave p.


----------



## Ebby

Decided to go ahead with servicing at Brownhiills to keep 3year warranty in force.I booked the van in last week ,they are so busy that they can't do the work until the end of May.They must be doing something right.l shall report back when l have had the work done. Ebby


----------



## Ebby

Decided to go ahead with servicing at Brownhiills to keep 3year warranty in force.I booked the van in last week ,they are so busy that they can't do the work until the end of May.They must be doing something right.l shall report back when l have had the work done. Ebby


----------



## erneboy

Warranties generally don't allow leeway on the service intervals so make sure that you are having it done in time to preserve the warranty.

Usually it needs to be done annually and often if you go one day beyond the warranty becomes void. Be careful, Alan.


----------



## meavy

Our new Hymer (really good discount as it was an unwanted show vehicle) came with a Brownhills Newark warranty. We have found no fault with it but have chosen to have warranty work done at Hymer HQ in Bad Waldsee. 
The prices are fair, they have all parts to hand and they even repaired shelving we ourselves had broken without charge.
Out of warranty, we will probably use a mobile service in the UK.
We have had little to do with Brownhills Newark but they did a great job installing our Avtex tv which we bought for a song in one of their on site clearance sales.


----------



## namder

Purchased 1yr old Autotrail Apache from Brownhills nearly two years ago. Manufacturers remaining warranty transferred to me. This ends next month and then Brownhills further 3 yr warranty takes over. Spoke with Brownhills warranty people the other day and was reassured that as long as manufacturers parts are used and identified as such on the invoice, any VAT registered garage could do the service. I queried this and was told that in the past, Brownhills had to do the service but not anymore. Great news, will save a fortune, hab £100, base vehicle full service £150. I believe the warranty is provided by an Insurance company. 

John


----------



## 100127

Reminds me of JCM who was at one time very active on this forum. There was a few Swift problems that other dealers were not happy about taking on warranty work. JCM came back on and said we will do it for you..
My Starfire came from them and now I have an Autotrail I am sure they will take on the warranty work for that. I will get them to do the service as well.


----------



## Penquin

namder said:


> Great news, will save a fortune, hab £100, base vehicle full service £150. * I believe the warranty is provided by an Insurance company. *
> John


Just a word of warning if that is the case.......

our MH came with such a warning via Marquis.......

it was not worth the paper it was written on and had exclusions for virtually anything including anything that MIGHT be deemed "fair wear and tear", anything that might be deemed "normal use", anything that needed "regular replacement" (such as the step.......), anything that has not been specifically included in the written blurb of the warranty and so on......

and that was not a fault with Marquis, other than that they supplied the warranty policy, but was a fault with the insurance which had more small print than anything else and if it wasn't mentioned in the small print it wasn't covered anyway....... :lol:  :roll:

There was only one suitable place to keep such a policy and few of us have that facility outdoors nowadays....... 

Dave


----------



## kalamitty

always read the small print, i bought my autocruise from glossop carravans, last june, and when i had a problem at xmas i got authorisation from the warranty compny to take it back to glossop, when trying to book it in, the receptionist asked me if i had the van serviced by them as it needed the engine serviced every six months. (i'd only done 900miles). on quizzing this she said its in the warranty book, so before i could get anything done i had to have the engine serviced. so next time i buy anything i will take my time to read all through the small print.


----------

